
Iron Ox – YC's Robotic Farming in Silicon Valley - Animats
http://ironox.com/
======
Animats
There's an article in Wired with video.[1] They have a robot arm putting
seedling pots in trays, and a robot cart moving the trays around.

[1] [https://www.wired.com/story/the-hydroponic-robotic-future-
of...](https://www.wired.com/story/the-hydroponic-robotic-future-of-farming-
in-greenhouses-at-iron-ox/)

------
billconan
I'm curious about the robotic part of this farm. but only the produce is shown
on the website.

